# Where Can I Find Pletinckx Pigeons?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Does anyone know of a breeder who raises Pletinckx strain pigeons? Referrals would be helpful.

Thanks,

d.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Daniel,

I came across this link to a discussion list that had a thread regarding these pigeons. There is some info in the messages but thought the people posting might be able to help you further. 
http://www.comanco-web.com/discus/messages/3/566.html?ThursdayJuly520011145am 


Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again Daniel,

Here's another link I stumbled across. I think this one will really be worthwhile. You will probably need to join this club in order to find anything out.
http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/whitepletinckx 


Terry Whatley


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

From what I've heard around the site, the best breeder of White 
Pletinckx is Nome Middleton. In a google search, I found her as also 
a breeder of parrots and canaries.

C&N AVIARIES 
We raise a number of birds/parrots such as Eclectus, Pionus, 
Ringnecks, Yellow Crowned Amazons, Timbrado Canaries and many other 
species. We usually have hand raised baby parrots for sale. Call or 
email: [email protected]
Contact: Cindy Finch and Nome Middleton 
Phone: (541) 863-6309 


She's also listed on this site as having 2001 birds for sale:
http://www.4allfree.com/cgi/ll.id?ultrarare&3 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

wut kind of pigeons are these?

------------------
luke


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Luke,

They are a type of white pigeon. It is difficult to find any real information about them on the internet, but if you click on this link, there is a picture of them.
http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/whitepletinckx 


Terry Whatley


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

oh


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Supposedly "way back when", these birds were good white racers.

Talk amongst the "white" breeders is that they've been largely inbred for years, and no-one races them anymore, or at least not with any success. 

There are oodles and oodles of people these days looking for white pigeons....white "dove" releases at weddings are becoming all the rage. Unfortunately, people don't realize that it isn't a "get rich quick" scheme. Because so many people are looking to buy inexpensive white pigeons, there are all kinds of unscrupulous breeders offering inferior white birds for sale. They use the well known names like Plentickx, and Mordvedt, hoping to make a quick buck. Chances are, their birds have never been anywhere near a TRUE pedigreed bird from these strains....or if they have, it was one bird, about 5 generations ago.

If a breeder can't show you a pedigree for most of his birds, or give you references for any he's sold, run, as fast as you can, in the opposite direction. And just one pedigree isn't enough to claim your birds are "Plentickx", or "Mordvedt", or "Bandits", or whatever.


----------

